# Refuse to Die



## Skullcrusher (Sep 12, 2022)

My energy level sucks. Lack of sleep. 2 to 3 hours twice a day, sometimes once a day. Too much pain when I workout anything below my ribcage. So I can quit and do nothing or work around my obstacles. I choose to work around my obstacles and keep going because fuck that giving up shit.

Tried one set to failure on 2 lifts everyday. Didn't feel like enough. So then I tried 10 sets per workout, 3 days on, 1 off. Was too much to balance with my job. Ended up skipping too many days.

So now I'm trying 5 sets per workout, M-W-F. Weekends off. All the muscles I want to target right now get hit with at least 10 sets every 7 days. Hopefully I can stick with it because damn.

Lower body can fuck off for now. Or maybe on the weekend if I feel like torturing myself for muscles I don't give a shit about.






Upper pecs are lagging compared to mid and lower pecs so...


Upper Chest Focus

No idea where I need to be on weight with these 2 lifts so taking last set to failure to guage it...

DB Incline Bench Press
100 lbs @ 30 degrees x 8
100 lbs @ 30 degrees x 8
100 lbs @ 30 degrees x 15

DB Seated Shoulder Press
75 lbs x 10
75 lbs x 15

Well I used to be able to do 100 and 75 and be close to target rep range. Guess I got a little stronger.

On a positive note...muscles look bigger and better than ever before. Arms and shoulders looking mean. Can still see my abs at 180 lbs. Which is fucking crazy for a 50 year old goat whose body was absolute dogshit at age 47.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 12, 2022)

Keep at it Crusher! I remember when you joined up here, you have come a long ways since then! You got this


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 12, 2022)

I've been following you here for over 2 years, and you've never once posted any credible evidence that you actually lift weights. Not a single before/after progress pic. One before pic you took down after 5 minutes 2 years ago, then the famous ambiguous back shot from a month ago.

Also, you keep deceptively posting the total weight of 2 dumbells for your lifts when everyone else posts the weight of each dumbell, trying to make it look like you're benching 100 lbs dumbells, which I know is not the case unfortunately.

Then you argue with people who are more experienced and trying to help you.


Skullcrusher said:


> On a positive note...muscles look bigger and better than ever before. Arms and shoulders looking mean. Can still see my abs at 180 lbs.



^Let's see 'em! Muscles? Mean shoulders? Abs?

I honestly don't believe you lift weights dude. I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 12, 2022)

I can’t.

I don’t want to catch a banhammer to the face.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 12, 2022)

You're doing everything right, brother.


Keep up the inspiring work.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> benching 100 lbs dumbells, which I know is not the case unfortunately.



Not  impressive anyway even if it was the case......


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've been following you here for over 2 years, and you've never once posted any credible evidence that you actually lift weights. Not a single before/after progress pic. One before pic you took down after 5 minutes 2 years ago, then the famous ambiguous back shot form a month ago.
> 
> Also, you keep deceptively posting the total weight of 2 dumbells for your lifts when everyone else posts the weight of each dumbell, trying to make it look like you're benching 100 lbs dumbells, which I know is not the case unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I took down the pics because of YOU you fucking asshole.

I don't need any fucking negativity. I have enough in my life without bullshit like this.

I ALWAYS fucking posted TOTAL weight for the past 3 years. I don't give a shit what anyone else does.

GO FUCK YOURSELF!


----------



## TODAY (Sep 12, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I took down the pics because of YOU you fucking asshole.
> 
> I don't need any fucking negativity. I have enough in my life without bullshit like this.
> 
> ...


Bro, you're killing it.


Way to show all of these young bucks how it's done


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Bro, you're killing it.
> 
> 
> Way to show all of these young bucks how it's done


Yeah I can see it was a mistake to think I could post a workout log in peace.

I suppose it would be better if I just quit right.

Bunch of fucking assholes.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 12, 2022)

This is some solid motivation keep killing it bro.

I’m even going to implement some of… whatever this is… into my own training.

In under ten minutes I’ve went from DB pressing 125 x 15 to DB pressing 250 x 15. Utterly amazing progress.  Fuck your couch @RiR0


----------



## TODAY (Sep 12, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I can see it was a mistake to think I could post a workout log in peace.
> 
> I suppose it would be better if I just quit right.
> 
> Bunch of fucking assholes.


Right on, dude!


Incredible progress


----------



## CJ (Sep 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This is some solid motivation keep killing it bro.
> 
> I’m even going to implement some of… whatever this is… into my own training.
> 
> In under ten minutes I’ve went from DB pressing 125 x 15 to 250 x 15. Utterly amazing progress.  Fuck your couch @RiR0


I hate you. 😡


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 13, 2022)

😳🫣🤭


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 13, 2022)

So this means I’m DB incline pressing 180s? Nice


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 13, 2022)

🫢


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 13, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I took down the pics because of YOU you fucking asshole.


That's funny because I remember it much differently. Actually when you posted your first pic, I was the first supportive comment before you deleted it:

Post in thread 'Skullcrusher's Big Fat Log' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/skullcrushers-big-fat-log.33341/post-626757

You think you're the only one here that started out looking like shit? Nope, I looked just as bad.

I'm just not fake about what what I do, and I don't come on here trying to lecture and act like a I'm a pro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 13, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I can see it was a mistake to think I could post a workout log in peace.
> 
> I suppose it would be better if I just quit right.
> 
> Bunch of fucking assholes.


You could always get real with people, why is that not an option?

Post some honest starting pics. Take some advice from people who know better. Work towards a goal.

Show follow up progress down the road. Sounds like a reasonable path to show you're not full of shit. I'd suport that.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're doing everything right, brother.
> 
> 
> Keep up the inspiring work.





TODAY said:


> Bro, you're killing it.
> 
> 
> Way to show all of these young bucks how it's done





Test_subject said:


> This is some solid motivation keep killing it bro.
> 
> I’m even going to implement some of… whatever this is… into my own training.





TODAY said:


> Right on, dude!
> 
> 
> Incredible progress


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's funny because I remember it much differently. Actually when you posted your first pic, I was the first supportive comment before you deleted it:
> 
> Post in thread 'Skullcrusher's Big Fat Log' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/skullcrushers-big-fat-log.33341/post-626757
> 
> ...



I looked worse
Wanna see? lol

No shame in starting out looking crappy


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's funny because I remember it much differently. Actually when you posted your first pic, I was the first supportive comment before you deleted it:
> 
> Post in thread 'Skullcrusher's Big Fat Log' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/skullcrushers-big-fat-log.33341/post-626757
> 
> ...


You laughed at me and said we all got to start somewhere...not that your pics were any better at the time!

That's why I yanked them down.

I don't look like shit anymore.

About the only thing I can nitpick myself on is a little sagging skin here and there from losing 35 lbs during my last cut.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You could always get real with people, why is that not an option?
> 
> Post some honest starting pics. Take some advice from people who know better. Work towards a goal.
> 
> Show follow up progress down the road. Sounds like a reasonable path to show you're not full of shit. I'd supoort that.


I'm always real.

Don't need to post pics to make progress.

Too incriminating and too much shit I would have to photoshop out.

I take advice from people who I respect and know better than me like Trend, CJ, IronSoul to name a few.

I am working towards a goal but you started slamming me on my first workout journal entry so obviously you don't see the goal yet. Give it a couple weeks.

I only ever tried to share what I have learned, never intended to lecture anyone about anything. I just like to help people. There are plenty here with more knowledge than me who can school the noobs without help from me. I am NOT a pro, not even close. Would never want to be. I just want a good upper body build. That's it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 13, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You laughed at me and said we all got to start somewhere...not that your pics were any better at the time!
> 
> That's why I yanked them down.




Post in thread 'Skullcrusher's Big Fat Log' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/skullcrushers-big-fat-log.33341/post-626770



CohibaRobusto said:


> Allright dude! You're looking good. This road is all about progress. Keep it up!



This is my exact comment about your pic, so I don't know how that came across as laughing at you. 

I still look like shit lol. The before/after difference is huge though. That's what keeps me going.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Post in thread 'Skullcrusher's Big Fat Log' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/skullcrushers-big-fat-log.33341/post-626770
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay well if that was it I don't know how I read into it like that.

Could have been in pm or chat.

I can't get to your journal so I dunno...

I just remember commenting a little nicer on your pics than you did mine.

A pat on the back!

There's no way you could still look like shit.  I know you had a major setback with your heart, but still. I remember seeing you in those kickboxing videos. You looked like you were doing pretty good. I don't think I could make it for too long doing that stuff.

I will apologize for snapping on you, the name calling. I'm sorry.

Before I left you were the one who mentioned Skullcrusher 4.0...which helped me decide to come back. Then I come back and you attack me for some bullshit in the past? Fucking lame dude.

Yeah if you don't have nothing nice to say then please don't say anything at all. It's hard enough for me to even keep going right now. I need motivation and positive reinforcement. Maybe others here don't but I do. Stressing me out is not helping me. Pretty shitty actually.

I would not do that bullshit to anyone. I try to encourage and help people...or I did until it was interpreted as me being some kind of expert. I just shared stuff I learned from reliable sources. I have seen you do the same with newcomers. Then I get attacked for it for months.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 14, 2022)

Amazing how much some quality sleep can help a guy's energy level.

Now let's go out there and make a difference...

Wednesday - 09-14-22
Weight = 181.4 lbs

Pull Up - Compound - Pull - (13)
Target - Latissimus Dorsi
Synergists - Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Biceps Brachii, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae, Trapezius (Lower), Trapezius (Middle), Pectoralis Minor
BW (181.4 lbs) x 8

Landmine Close Grip T-Bar Row - Compound - Pull - (11)
Target - Back (General)
Synergists - Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
135 lbs (90 lbs lbs x 1) x 8
170 lbs (125 lbs lbs x 1) x 6
205 lbs (160 lbs lbs x 1) x 5

BB Bent Over Row - Compound - Pull - (11)
Target - Back (General)
Synergists - Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
185 lbs (70 lbs x 2) x 5
155 lbs (55 lbs x 2) x 6
145 lbs (50 lbs x 2) x 8

DB Kroc Row - Compound - Pull - (11)
Target - Back (General)
Synergists - Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
65 lbs (25 lbs x 2) x 10 - right arm
65 lbs (25 lbs x 2) x 10 - left arm
65 lbs (25 lbs x 2) x 10 - right arm
65 lbs (25 lbs x 2) x 10 - left arm

Band Face Pull - Compound - Pull - (9)
Target - Deltoid (Posterior)
Synergists - Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
Elite FTS Monster Mini (green) x 10 - just a rear delt warm up

DB Lying Rear Delt Fly - Isolated - Pull - (7)
Target - Deltoid (Posterior)
Synergists - Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids
40 lbs (2.5 lbs x 4) x 10
40 lbs (2.5 lbs x 4) x 10

DB Kneeling Lateral Delt Raise - Isolated - Pull - (6)
Target - Deltoid (Lateral)
Synergists - Deltoid (Anterior), Supraspinatus, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)
40 lbs (2.5 lbs x 4) x 10
40 lbs (2.5 lbs x 4) x 10

The following statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 16, 2022)

Friday - 09-16-22
Weight - 181.4 lbs






Weighted Triceps Dip - Compound - Push - (8)
Target - Triceps Brachii
Synergists - Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae, Latissimus Dorsi
BW (181.4 lbs) + 45 lbs x 8
BW (181.4 lbs) + 35 lbs x 8
BW (181.4 lbs) + 25 lbs x 15

BB Close Grip Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4)
Target - Triceps Brachii
Synergists - Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)
135 lbs (45 lbs x 2) x 10
145 lbs (50 lbs x 2) x 8
155 lbs (55 lbs x 2) x 6

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - Isolated - Push - (1)
Target - Triceps Brachii
Synergists - None
80 lbs (40 lbs x 2) x 10
80 lbs (40 lbs x 2) x 10


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

Keep putting in the work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Keep putting in the work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


>



Are you enrolled in anything through ISSA? Noticed that’s where this is from. This can be a good reference for quite a few folks. Especially those getting started. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are you enrolled in anything through ISSA? Noticed that’s where this is from. This can be a good reference for quite a few folks. Especially those getting started.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not the worst thing I've ever seen

But it does classify cheese as a "key protein" and talk about carb loading with peanut butter sandwiches, so...

It certainly ain't _good_


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It's not the worst thing I've ever seen
> 
> But it does classify cheese as a "key protein" and talk about carb loading with peanut butter sandwiches, so...
> 
> It certainly ain't _good_


What would you recommend?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are you enrolled in anything through ISSA? Noticed that’s where this is from. This can be a good reference for quite a few folks. Especially those getting started.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I am not...not yet. 

Just figured that they might know a little about what works for bulking.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 18, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> What would you recommend?


Who, me?

Nothing.

You're perfect just the way you are.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are you enrolled in anything through ISSA? Noticed that’s where this is from. This can be a good reference for quite a few folks. Especially those getting started.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did 2 issa courses about 3 years ago and got certified in personal training and nutrition.  I never planned to do either, it was just to gain knowledge.  Sadly I knew most of what was being taught except things like the Krebs cycle. I kind of came away understanding why the trainers at the commercial gyms suck and all seem to use the same cookie cutter routines.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I did 2 issa courses about 3 years ago and got certified in personal training and nutrition. I never planned to do either, it was just to gain knowledge. Sadly I knew most of what was being taught except things like the Krebs cycle. I kind of came away understanding why the trainers at the commercial gyms suck and all seem to use the same cookie cutter routines.



Yep, no doubt man. I almost completed their associates program but decided to pursue other things. The Krebs cycle is cool stuff. The simple science behind things can literally change everything for someone. Most trainers do just sell shit that exhausts people and makes them feel like they did work. Most aren’t periodized programs or based off goals. That’s why people like [mention]RiR0 [/mention] are solid gold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yep, no doubt man. I almost completed their associates program but decided to pursue other things. The Krebs cycle is cool stuff. The simple science behind things can literally change everything for someone. Most trainers do just sell shit that exhausts people and makes them feel like they did work. Most aren’t periodized programs or based off goals. That’s why people like [mention]RiR0 [/mention] are solid gold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was originally planning on doing 2 more courses, specialized ones, the bodybuilding and the strength one. But I felt my money was wasted on the first 2 as they were so generalized I didn't feel like spending almost a grand to find out if the other courses were going to be any better. 
They may be better, but I have learned more from here and a few good guys at the gym.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I was originally planning on doing 2 more courses, specialized ones, the bodybuilding and the strength one. But I felt my money was wasted on the first 2 as they were so generalized I didn't feel like spending almost a grand to find out if the other courses were going to be any better.
> They may be better, but I have learned more from here and a few good guys at the gym.



I was lucky enough to have the army cover tuition for me while I was doing it. I definitely miss that stuff and training people. I’ve considered it somewhat again now that I’m getting out of the army, but who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I was lucky enough to have the army cover tuition for me while I was doing it. I definitely miss that stuff and training people. I’ve considered it somewhat again now that I’m getting out of the army, but who knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love helping people and wish doing it would pay the bills.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 19, 2022)

Monday - 09-19-22
Weight - 179.2 lbs






Weighted Chin Up - Compound - Pull - (11)
Target - Latissimus Dorsi
Synergists - Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae, Trapezius (Lower), Trapezius (Middle), Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Minor
BW (179.2 lbs) + 25 lbs x 8
BW (179.2 lbs) + 25 lbs x 8
BW (179.2 lbs) + 25 lbs x 8

DB Kroc Row - Compound - Pull - (11)
Target - Back (General)
Synergists - Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
70 lbs (27.5 lbs x 2) x 10 - right arm
70 lbs (27.5 lbs x 2) x 10 - left arm
70 lbs (27.5 lbs x 2) x 10 - right arm
70 lbs (27.5 lbs x 2) x 10 - left arm
70 lbs (27.5 lbs x 2) x 10 - right arm
70 lbs (27.5 lbs x 2) x 10 - left arm

EZ Bar Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3)
Target - Biceps Brachii
Synergists - Brachialis, Brachioradialis
85 lbs (35 lbs x 2) x 10
85 lbs (35 lbs x 2) x 10

Band Face Pull - Compound - Pull - (9)
Target - Deltoid (Posterior)
Synergists - Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
Elite FTS Monster Mini (green) x TF

DB Lying Rear Delt Fly - Isolated - Pull - (7)
Target - Deltoid (Posterior)
Synergists - Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids
45 lbs (3.75 lbs x 4) x 10
45 lbs (3.75 lbs x 4) x 10

DB Kneeling Lateral Delt Raise - Isolated - Pull - (6)
Target - Deltoid (Lateral)
Synergists - Deltoid (Anterior), Supraspinatus, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)
45 lbs (3.75 lbs x 4) x 10
45 lbs (3.75 lbs x 4) x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 21, 2022)

Wednesday - 09-21-22
Weight - 179.2 lbs






BB Bench Press
225 lbs x 1 = PR ...blow me!
195 lbs x 5
175 lbs x 8

BB Incline Bench Press
135 lbs x 8
135 lbs x 8
135 lbs x 8

BB Standing Military Press
100 lbs x 8
100 lbs x 8
100 lbs x 8

DB Skullcrusher
70 lbs (35 x 2) x 10
70 lbs (35 x 2) x 10

DB Incline Kickback
70 lbs (35 x 2) x 10
70 lbs (35 x 2) x 10


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 21, 2022)

Are you seriously still posting tricep kickback videos?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 21, 2022)

__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7142494499367931179


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 21, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 09-21-22
> Weight - 179.2 lbs
> 
> 
> ...


Getting stronger ......🤭🤭🤭🤭


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Do you ever try any variations of tricep press downs and reverse press downs skull? They seem so cliche, but I freaking love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Do you ever try any variations of tricep press downs and reverse press downs skull? They seem so cliche, but I freaking love them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I love doing them too...




__





						Refuse to Die
					

You could always get real with people, why is that not an option?  Post some honest starting pics. Take some advice from people who know better. Work towards a goal.  Show follow up progress down the road. Sounds like a reasonable path to show you're not full of shit. I'd supoort that.  I'm...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




Doing them again on Monday but will probably go down to 70 lbs cuz @ 80 lbs it felt like my triceps were about to be torn.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yes, I love doing them too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff man. I love them too. I usually stick with moderate weight on them as well. I get better contractions that way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 22, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 09-21-22
> Weight - 179.2 lbs
> 
> 
> ...




Fucking wow. Kickbacks.......again?

This is really a retarded hill to die on.

Your ego is much bigger than your will to make progress. 


Have fun.


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Fucking wow. Kickbacks.......again?



Listen here mother fucker....how the fuck am I gonna get a horseshoe on these guns without some kickbacks? 

You be sittin' up in here talking about horses and ain't never seen a shoe. Tha fuck outta here.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Listen here mother fucker....how the fuck am I gonna get a horseshoe on these guns without some kickbacks?
> 
> You be sittin' up in here talking about horses and ain't never seen a shoe. Tha fuck outta here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Harm reduction is the most important effort on this forum. And no muscle fibers will be harmed using kickbacks. 

Mission: accomplished.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2022)

Here ya go CandyCrusher
Tricep kickback = #10



			https://legionathletics.com/10-exercises-that-suck-and-what-to-do-instead/


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 22, 2022)

Maybe take some English comprehension classes.

Dumbfucks


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 22, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Maybe take some English comprehension classes.
> 
> Dumbfucks


We get it, you think tricep kickbacks and smoking cigarettes is great for your health. Pretty much no one here or anywhere with a brain agrees with you.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Harm reduction is the most important effort on this forum. And no muscle fibers will be harmed using kickbacks.
> 
> Mission: accomplished.



This is the dumbest shit I’ve ever read in my life. Harm reduction is for AA and NA. Get the fuck out of here you psychotic cunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Harm reduction is the most important effort on this forum. And no muscle fibers will be harmed using kickbacks.
> 
> Mission: accomplished.



Well. Maybe not. I’d still like to fuck that ass you have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> This is the dumbest shit I’ve ever read in my life. Harm reduction is for AA and NA. Get the fuck out of here you psychotic cunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





IronSoul said:


> Well. Maybe not. I’d still like to fuck that ass you have
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey watch it buster, she is qualified for my harem.

Don't worry Mair I'll protect you from these roidy bro's.


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Well. Maybe not. I’d still like to fuck that ass you have
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You talk like a "man" with more dick in your personality than you have in your pants. 

I'd be spelling "r. u. n?" with you pumping and sweating back there and you'd be all like "i DoN't dO mUh CaRdIO."


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> You talk like a "man" with more dick in your personality than you have in your pants.
> 
> I'd be spelling "r. u. n?" with you pumping and sweating back there and you'd be all like "i DoN't dO mUh CaRdIO."



Hahahaha I’d make you try to crawl away but I’d hold your ass down and fuck the life out of you. You’re funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> You talk like a "man" with more dick in your personality than you have in your pants.
> 
> I'd be spelling "r. u. n?" with you pumping and sweating back there and you'd be all like "i DoN't dO mUh CaRdIO."



I’d even grab ahold of that liberal Karen haircut and pull the fuck out of it and dominate the fuck out of you. I’d make you understand what a real orgasm is and make you like pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hahahaha I’d make you try to crawl away but I’d hold your ass down and fuck the life out of you. You’re funny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



"Fuck the life out of me"??? Whaddya gonna do, bore me to death with your excuses about tren erectile dysfunction?


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Do you ever try any variations of tricep press downs and reverse press downs skull? They seem so cliche, but I freaking love them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dips, close grip, floor press and so much more.

Close off boards will fry your tri's!


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’d even grab ahold of that liberal Karen haircut and pull the fuck out of it and dominate the fuck out of you. I’d make you understand what a real orgasm is and make you like pain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I keep my hair cut that short so manlets like you can't reach it and pull while boring me to death with your definition of intercourse. 

By the size of you, I'd say you'd need to fuck Rapunzel to grab a handful back there. 😘


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 22, 2022)

Let's not turn his log into anything other then that, got shit to say take somewhere else.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 22, 2022)

@Skullcrusher hope things are going well for you.  Good to see you still around.

Slic.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hahahaha I’d make you try to crawl away but I’d hold your ass down and fuck the life out of you. You’re funny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





IronSoul said:


> I’d even grab ahold of that liberal Karen haircut and pull the fuck out of it and dominate the fuck out of you. I’d make you understand what a real orgasm is and make you like pain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mair Underwood said:


> "Fuck the life out of me"??? Whaddya gonna do, bore me to death with your excuses about tren erectile dysfunction?





Mair Underwood said:


> I keep my hair cut that short so manlets like you can't reach it and pull while boring me to death with your definition of intercourse.
> 
> By the size of you, I'd say you'd need to fuck Rapunzel to grab a handful back there. 😘


Allright I'm out y'all are too intense for me.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 22, 2022)

Donald Pump


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2022)

How come everyone rejects the kickback but you never hear a word about cable chest flyes? 

Pretty much the same issues, except you have no bracing on the pec flyes, so they're arguably worse. 🤔


----------



## Yano (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Well. Maybe not. I’d still like to fuck that ass you have
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAAAAHHAA I had to look twice to see who the hell  you quoted baaaahahahaha oh shit i damn near drown in my coffee I thought you said that to Skull


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> How come everyone rejects the kickback but you never hear a word about cable chest flyes?
> 
> Pretty much the same issues, except you have no bracing on the pec flyes, so they're arguably worse. 🤔


No idea. If I had two cables I would probably do a lot of other stuff.

But...turns of my new medical insurance gives me choice of commercial gym memberships for only $25 a month. So what commercial gym does not suck? Anytime Fitness is closest to me, not sure how it is though.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> HAAAAHHAA I had to look twice to see who the hell  you quoted baaaahahahaha oh shit i damn near drown in my coffee I thought you said that to Skull


I don't think so...Homey don't play that!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Lol my apologies. A little angry at the world last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> HAAAAHHAA I had to look twice to see who the hell you quoted baaaahahahaha oh shit i damn near drown in my coffee I thought you said that to Skull



Lmao was pissed about a lot of things and had a few drinks Lat night. Apparently had fun being an idiot lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao was pissed about a lot of things and had a few drinks Lat night. Apparently had fun being an idiot lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries for the record I wouldnt fuck mair with a rubber dick n two pair of gloves  haahaha


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> No worries for the record I wouldnt fuck mair with a rubber dick n two pair of gloves haahaha



It would only be to be mean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 22, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> No idea. If I had two cables I would probably do a lot of other stuff.
> 
> But...turns of my new medical insurance gives me choice of commercial gym memberships for only $25 a month. So what commercial gym does not suck? Anytime Fitness is closest to me, not sure how it is though.


Trend taught me how to run bands under my bench and loop em around my db handles its not a cable fly mind you but you can put weight on your dbs and get an over load with a band or two. Works really well once  you get the feel of the pull on the handles from the bands.


----------



## Yano (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> It would only be to be mean
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh the rare and elusive hate fuck , I had one of those once haahaha it was magical

Chick and I hated each other fought every time we saw each other , nasty looks , names ,, she was just a total bitch  , then one night we crashed a party at her house ,,  ended up late as fuck and her n I were like the last two up an she just walks in an straddles me on the couch told me to just shut the fuck up and shoved her tongue in my mouth.

 It was like we tried to kill each other for the next 4 hours , then never spoke of it , never even looked at each other after that , it was like it never happened ... .but tween you me and the board .... she was fucking amazing WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ahhh the rare and elusive hate fuck , I had one of those once haahaha it was magical
> 
> Chick and I hated each other fought every time we saw each other , nasty looks , names ,, she was just a total bitch , then one night we crashed a party at her house ,, ended up late as fuck and her n I were like the last two up an she just walks in an straddles me on the couch told me to just shut the fuck up and shoved her tongue in my mouth.
> 
> It was like we tried to kill each other for the next 4 hours , then never spoke of it , never even looked at each other after that , it was like it never happened ... .but tween you me and the board .... she was fucking amazing WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Hahaha hell yes. She sounds fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> No idea. If I had two cables I would probably do a lot of other stuff.
> 
> But...turns of my new medical insurance gives me choice of commercial gym memberships for only $25 a month. So what commercial gym does not suck? Anytime Fitness is closest to me, not sure how it is though.


Literally almost any of them are fine. Even if it only supplements the equipment you have at home, it's not costing you anything.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> How come everyone rejects the kickback but you never hear a word about cable chest flyes?
> 
> Pretty much the same issues, except you have no bracing on the pec flyes, so they're arguably worse. 🤔


Get a seated bench, problem solved.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 22, 2022)

Weighted dips


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 22, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Weighted dips







__





						Refuse to Die
					

You could always get real with people, why is that not an option?  Post some honest starting pics. Take some advice from people who know better. Work towards a goal.  Show follow up progress down the road. Sounds like a reasonable path to show you're not full of shit. I'd supoort that.  I'm...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 23, 2022)

Friday - 09-23-22
Weight - 181.8 lbs






Pull Up
BW (181.8 lbs) x 8
BW (181.8 lbs) x 8
BW (181.8 lbs) x 8

BB Rear Delt Row - when I get my cambered bar this will become chest supported rows...
100 lbs x 8
100 lbs x 8
100 lbs x 8

DB Kroc Row
70 lbs (per arm) x 10
70 lbs (per arm) x 10
70 lbs (per arm) x 10

DB Incline Curl
70 lbs x 10
70 lbs x 10

Nothing fancy.
You don't like me? Bite me.
You don't know me? Blow me.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lol my apologies. A little angry at the world last night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was trying to figure out how to say this without being gross.... but never did so I'll go with: you've got one lucky fucking lady at home 😍 I'd make sure I had a drink in hand when my man got home er'ryday if he talked to me like that 😈😈


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 23, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I was trying to figure out how to say this without being gross.... but never did so I'll go with: you've got one lucky fucking lady at home  I'd make sure I had a drink in hand when my man got home er'ryday if he talked to me like that



Hahaha I fucking love you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Oct 2, 2022)

So did you die or what


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 2, 2022)

Db incline curl 70#. So is that per arm or 35# per arm mmmmmmm


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 2, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Db incline curl 70#. So is that per arm or 35# per arm mmmmmmm



I think it’s 35 per arm the way he does it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 2, 2022)

Oh


----------

